# People should try this supplement!!



## Confusedandtired (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey everyone, I've been taking a new supplement for the past few days and I think it's been one of the most effective that I've ever tried.

I'm taking magnesium citrate. While I don't believe it will directly affect DP/DR, I think it can have a profound effect on allowing your body to recover from it; and making recovery faster and easier. Here's why:

I'm sure a few of you know this but I bet many don't, so I'll go over the benefits of magnesium and what it has done for me.

For me I've been nearly anxiety free and mostly relaxed since about three days after I started taking the pills (500 mg a day). I also suffer from OCD which involves a lot of anxiety, and have had almost none so far which to me indicates that magnesium has a profound effect. It has let me focus on other activities and accept my DP/DR symptoms to the point where I have not noticed them much. This is a huge improvement. While it hasn't taken away intrusive thoughts or made my DP/DR vanish; it's taken away the apprehension and anxiety associated with them. It's also seemingly improved brain fog and cognitive abilities (I've read 300+ pages in a book I was afraid to star only 2 weeks ago). Without a danger response, they have no reason to exist and I'm confident that they too shall pass as I do not worry about them.

Magnesium is involved with over 300+ chemical reactions within our body. It's got somewhat the opposite effect of calcium; which stimulates the sympathetic nervous system (ie. fight or flight, stress, and anxiety) and is involved in muscle contraction. Magnesium on the other hand stimulates the para-sympathetic nervous system (relaxation, rest and digest) and is involved with releasing muscles from contraction. It's essential for the conversion of sugars into energy (ATP), and is involved in the regulation of neurotransmitters. The effects of magnesium can be felt in the digestive system, nervous system, cardiovascular system and muscular system and have even been shown to help prevent alzheimers. Here's some symptoms of Mg deficiency, courtesy of http://naturalsociety.com/16-magnesium-deficiency-symptoms-signs-low-levels/

I for one had several of these symptoms which have subsided. After about a week on the magnesium my average blood pressure decreased from 142/75 to 131/64, along with next to no anxiety and improved cognition, indicating something is working here.


Calcium deficiency
Poor heart health
Weakness
Muscle cramps
Tremors
Nausea
Anxiety
High blood pressure
Type II diabetes
Respiratory issues
Dizziness
Fatigue
Potassium deficiency
Difficulty swallowing
Poor memory
Confusion


There's no concrete figure here, but a large population of the U.S is deficient in magnesium. Both because it's difficult to get in modern diets for must of us, and because stress depletes our bodies magnesium as it releases it into the blood plasma and out through our urine. It's safe to say that most of us with DP/DR are stressed about our symptoms, the cause of them, or some other problem.

A study was done testing mineral levels of people with OCD, it found that the majority of patients had a significantly lower amount of some minerals, namely magnesium. Whether that's cause or effect is unclear but still significant.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22383079

I would suspect that many people suffering from DP/DR have depleted magnesium as well due to chronic stress, anxiety, and because many people without OCD but with DP/DR engage in obsessive and compulsive tendenencies (checking how they feel every 10 minutes, compulsed to find an answer).

Other forms of magnesium would work as well, such as magnesium gluconate, magnesium glycinate and even epsom salts. Stay away from magnesium oxide though as this is poorly absorbed by the body and acts mostly like a laxative.

Even if it doesn't take away your symptoms, it still should be considered as a daily supplement because of the numerous other health benefits associated with it.

I hope this helps someone. Honestly when I'm recovered from this crap I almost want to devote some of my life to helping other people recover from similar issues. I've realized that helping and teaching others is far more rewarding than an endless pursuit of money.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great post!

I have been taking Magnesium bicarbonate for a few weeks now. I have been on the verge of making a post about it but no longer feel the need to as you covered all the points I was going to make.

From what I understand, most people are Magnesium deficient. There are several different types of Magnesium. I was recommended Magnesium bicarbonate. It was explained to me that while Calcium contracts (stiffening the body), Magnesium does the opposite and helps relax.

I take 1 ounce of a solution which = 1.38 grams of Magnesium before bed.

It has:

- helped me sleep better

- help me feel more relaxed

- made me dream more

It's not a cure all for dp but I do think that it has helped my racing mind slow down and that it helps me feel more relaxed in general.


----------



## Confusedandtired (Aug 11, 2015)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Great post!
> 
> I have been taking Magnesium bicarbonate for a few weeks now. I have been on the verge of making a post about it but no longer feel the need to as you covered all the points I was going to make.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, I'm glad it's helping someone else. And yeah it's definitely no cure but I think it makes recovery much easier and obtainable. It's amazing for relaxation.

Also nice name, I love surfing! It's kind of my go to meditation and is a big part of my life and recovery.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Confusedandtired said:


> That's awesome, I'm glad it's helping someone else. And yeah it's definitely no cure but I think it makes recovery much easier and obtainable. It's amazing for relaxation.
> 
> Also nice name, I love surfing! It's kind of my go to meditation and is a big part of my life and recovery.


Cool. Where are you from?


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Have read that magnesium citrate can be used as a laxative. How much does it effect you know?


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

This supplement sounds like a really promising one. If I ever find it somewhere, I might try it out and see how it works on me. I have a question though. Can people 13 and up take it?


----------



## captchah (Jun 9, 2015)

magnesium is an awesome supplement! Helps a bit with my anxiety and works extremely well if you have trouble sleeping. I do notice a tolerance build up if I use it days in a row, the effects start to diminish a bit.


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

I take around 1.2 grams a day. It works with tension, but don't expect miracles


----------



## Confusedandtired (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm from the central coast of Cali, we have some great spots up here!

Also yes people 13 and up can take it. And when used as a laxative the dose is usually much higher, I haven't noticed any difference in digestion since taking mag citrate.

Also dissoziation it's a very commonly found supplement that you can find in most pharmacy/grocery stores.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Confusedandtired said:


> I'm from the central coast of Cali, we have some great spots up here!


Cool so cal here. Grew up surfing upper trestles.


----------



## Confusedandtired (Aug 11, 2015)

Just an update:

My anxiety and depression is very blunted using magnesium, which has helped me focus on other things and move towards recovery.

I really believe that magnesium, if you are deficient, can have very positive effects on your mood and anxiety levels.

It has not changed my DP/DR much..yet. But it has helped me cope with it a lot.

My next step in recovery is to stop looking at these forums as much or at all. I believe this is really hindering me. Yes many of the people here are very supportive and many of the stories are inspiring. I believe it has helped me understand what I'm going through and how to beat it.

On the other hand however, many of the members here have the wrong mindset. That they can't be cured and recovery is futile. This doesn't help. Staring at a computer looking for answers also doesn't help, and only prevents me from experiencing life as I want to.

I'm going to try and stay off here; hopefully the next time you hear from me is in the recovery section.


----------

